# Moving to Andalucía - I have lots of questions!



## Cazmac22 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I’m hoping to move to Andalucia next year and currently looking at properties. I’ve a million questions to ask, but don’t know how to post! Can anyone help please?!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazmac22 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I’m hoping to move to Andalucia next year and currently looking at properties. I’ve a million questions to ask, but don’t know how to post! Can anyone help please?!


 Go here
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/
Under "La Tasca", which is near the top you should see "post a new thread". Click on that.
Before you post, use the search and see if any older threads come up and also look at the stickies in blue at the top of the page where you might find answers to some of your questions


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Go here
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/
> Under "La Tasca", which is near the top you should see "post a new thread". Click on that.
> Before you post, use the search and see if any older threads come up and also look at the stickies in blue at the top of the page where you might find answers to some of your questions


Why in La Tasca and not the main area?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why in La Tasca and not the main area?


 I didn't say post in La Tasca...
Maybe you could post clearer instructions as mine seem to have caused confusion!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cazmac22 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I’m hoping to move to Andalucia next year and currently looking at properties. I’ve a million questions to ask, but don’t know how to post! Can anyone help please?!


:welcome:

I've moved your post to a thread of its own, so go ahead & ask your questions 

If you do want to start a new thread, follow Pesky Wesky's instructions - click the link she gave you & you'll see the 'post new thread' button, below La Tasca


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Andalucia, good choice! But it's a huge area (bigger than Scotland), and very varied. Are you looking at anywhere in particular?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It also helps to give an idea of what you are looking for and what you don't want - you will then get more relevant answers. Also provide background information about you.


----------



## Cazmac22 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thank you, I’ll try the link you have sent. It may be because I’m using my phone instead of laptop 😀


----------



## Cazmac22 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks for all of your replies. We would love to move to eastern Costa del Sol but have a very small budget. We are retired and are currently looking at a townhouse in Canillas de Aceituno. Would appreciate if anyone here could give me any information on this town. We would also like to know what we can expect to pay for water, electricity, basura etc. What it costs to run a car, what can we expect to pay for broadband etc. As I said initially - millions of questions and you will all get fed up with me😂 TIA xx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cazmac22 said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. We would love to move to eastern Costa del Sol but have a very small budget. We are retired and are currently looking at a townhouse in Canillas de Aceituno. Would appreciate if anyone here could give me any information on this town. We would also like to know what we can expect to pay for water, electricity, basura etc. What it costs to run a car, what can we expect to pay for broadband etc. As I said initially - millions of questions and you will all get fed up with me😂 TIA xx


Don't worry, we are used to lots of questions!

Water and basura vary from town to town. I pay about €800 p.a. for council tax, drains, water and basura (three bed townhouse, no pool). 

Electricity is more expensive than the UK and it gets pretty cold in winter (you'd be surprised!) so invest in thermals and woolly jumpers rather than trying to heat the whole house. 

Internet, phones etc are also more expensive than the UK, but things are getting better. Many towns now have fibre optic and you can get some good deals. We did away with our landline when they installed cable, and now pay €55 a month for 50 Mbps internet and two mobiles.

Running a car costs about the same as the UK. Consider whether you really need one! Public transport and taxis are very cheap.

Wages are about a third lower than in the UK so services like hairdressers, car repairs, building work etc are generally much cheaper. I pay €11.50 for a cut and blowdry.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you choose a village to live in, Canillas de Aceituno for example, you will almost certainly need a car because public transport will be very infrequent or non-existent.
We chose the town we live in because it has excellent public transport connections (and it is, as Alcalaina says, very cheap) with buses every 15 minutes to Torre del Mar on the coast, and every 45 minutes to Málaga, plus daily services to Nerja and Torrox and one bus a day to Granada.

For a 2 bed, 2 bath ático apartment I pay €444 in IBI (we don't have separate basura charges here). We use our air con for heating in winter and the apartment is all-electric. My largest electricity bill in the past year has been €76 for a month. Water is just over €30 per month. Not sure what kind of internet services are available in Canillas but we get broadband (30mbps) via a local cable TV company for €18 per month inc. IVA.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There are two buses each weekday from Canillas de Aceituno to Vélez-Málaga and back. and one on Saturdays. No service on Sundays.

Horario de autobuses - Ayuntamiento de Canillas de Aceituno)

There is also, apparently, one bus per day to Málaga which leaves at 7.30 am.


----------



## Cazmac22 (Oct 7, 2018)

All Alaina & Lynn, thank you for the information. It’s very much appreciated. 😀


----------



## Cazmac22 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sorry, Alcalaina - autocorrect 😀


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cazmac22 said:


> Sorry, Alcalaina - autocorrect 😀


No worries! It comes from the name of the town I live in (Alcalá).


----------



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

assuming you are both British passport holders do remember there is an effective cut off date for a British immigrant either at the end of March 2019 (Brexit day) or the end of December 2020 IF the transition deal is signed. If you are resident as an immigrant by the cut off the EU will respect your rights to stay (you will have exercised your free movement rights) 
After Brexit to apply for residence as a third country National (as all Brits will be) will be much more difficult than it is now. Just as it is for Americans and Australians. There will be a minimum income test and a Police check as just two examples.
However if you just want to visit Spain, France or any of the Schengen countries on holiday there are changes in 2021 to protect the Schengen area. This is ETIAS (EU version of the USA ESTA) it will be for short multiple holiday visits to the Schengen Zone. Applications will be made online and I believe there will be a criminal record check, there will be just the same issues that people have had with America, ie overstaying may result in being refused re-entry.
Having voted against Brexit please will you keep speaking out against it as it could always be cancelled and your dream of retiring to the EU will be easy.
I imagine you know all this but too many don’t


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Gfplux said:


> assuming you are both British passport holders do remember there is an effective cut off date for a British immigrant either at the end of March 2019 (Brexit day) or the end of December 2020 IF the transition deal is signed. If you are resident as an immigrant by the cut off the EU will respect your rights to stay (you will have exercised your free movement rights)
> After Brexit to apply for residence as a third country National (as all Brits will be) will be much more difficult than it is now. Just as it is for Americans and Australians. There will be a minimum income test and a Police check as just two examples.
> However if you just want to visit Spain, France or any of the Schengen countries on holiday there are changes in 2021 to protect the Schengen area. This is ETIAS (EU version of the USA ESTA) it will be for short multiple holiday visits to the Schengen Zone. Applications will be made online and I believe there will be a criminal record check, there will be just the same issues that people have had with America, ie overstaying may result in being refused re-entry.
> Having voted against Brexit please will you keep speaking out against it as it could always be cancelled and your dream of retiring to the EU will be easy.
> I imagine you know all this but too many don’t


My plan is to visit Spain later this year to assess options on relocating there from 2020 so I guess I'm hoping there is a transition period if a Brexit deal goes ahead otherwise it might be a difficult process. I am a UK/EU passport holder resident in Cape Town


----------

